# When is it safe to breed the minis?



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a reg mini Lamancha I would like to breed this year if possible. She was born March 1. She is 3/4 lamancha and 1/4 ND. I usually breed my does in November, which would put her at 8 m old when bred and 13 m old when kidding. She will be bred to a 1/2 nubian and 1/2 mini lamancha buck.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have LaManchas and I held off breeding till they were 18 months old because of size and was told they were slow growers. So you may want to hold off breeding.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I too would hold off breeding. Since the buck is only 1/4th Nigerian I would definitely wait. Some Lamanchas can be very slow growers and are best bred at a year old or more.


----------

